# dogo/pit crosses ?



## buddylee (Jun 28, 2008)

Any hog hunters on here have this cross or know any one who might have some now or in the future. Dogs can't be just pets, need to come from hunting dogs. Thanks


----------



## devildog83 (Jun 28, 2008)

With a dogo you don't need it to be crossed. It's already bred to do it all including being the best catch dog you've ever seen. In the dogo bloodline it has already pit blood. I'll see if my buddy has any or when he's expecting some.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 29, 2008)

What can a dogo do that a good pitt cant do?


----------



## devildog83 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dogo Argentino was bred in Argentina to be the best big game dog in the world. It was designed to be able to hunt by itself for long periods of time and be able to catch and hold what it caught. As for being better than a pit my only opinion would be a better nose and more stamina for long range hunts.


----------



## devildog83 (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.dogoargentino.com/History Main Frame.html

Cut and paste this link for the dogo history. Very interesting


----------



## jackflash (Jun 30, 2008)

I've never heard of anyone intentionally making this cross.....not really sure why they would...dogo's are suited to both find and catch......and pits most certainly will catch.....i don't really see a benefit either way for the cross...


----------



## gigem (Jun 30, 2008)

A dogo will get you hurt on a big hog in the middle of a corn field!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 30, 2008)

The Dogo is a great dog. It doesn't get along well with other breeds, but if you plan on hunting a pack of them that are trained to get hogs - you are in for the treat of your life.
The Dogo is like a giant Pitbull but bigger and smarter.
I am sure there are people in the USA (from Texas that breed the Dogo X Pits, there are also breeders in Australia who breed this cross mix. Usually the Argentina's would never even consider cross breeding the perfect dog (the Dogo) with any other breed.
This is not a knock to the Pitbull breed. I love the Pitbulls.
The Dogos are just like giant Pits.
Now there is another breed that is not allowed into the USA.
It is known as the Chinese Fighting Dog. This dog was breed in China to fight to the death and it will kill any dog put into a pit with it. The Chinese also used them to hunt.
Don't even try to get one. The cost is out of everyones reach except the super rich and there is no way to get one into the country. And if you could get one into the country, it would probably kill another dog or maybe a person and once the authorities identify the breed - you will be in jail for who knows how long. Too long anyway.


----------



## hevishot (Jun 30, 2008)

Only Chinese Fighting Dog I can find on Google is the Shar Pei and those nasty things are a dime a dozen in the states...tell us more about the great chinese fighting dogs.....


----------



## Ranger (Jun 30, 2008)

The Chinese Shar Pei originated around 200 B.C. This is what they call the Chinese Fighting Dog.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 30, 2008)

A dogo may be an awesome dog but they are also big as in around 100#.I personaly like smaller dogs.After I run through these thick swamps and thick woods I dont want to fight with a dog that big.If I had them I would only have two or three real gritty curs.Just my two cents but I think alot of people think the same way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2008)

hevishot said:


> Only Chinese Fighting Dog I can find on Google is the Shar Pei and those nasty things are a dime a dozen in the states...tell us more about the great chinese fighting dogs.....



I think the breed is the Tosa Inu, from Japan. 200 pounds of bad dog and meannness.


----------



## buddylee (Jun 30, 2008)

*what the ????*

I hate to sound rude but thanks for hi-jacking my thread. I am looking for a dog, not opinions or perceptions about something you have never owned or seen. I am simply looking for a particular cross, not Chinese fighting dogs. If you know someone that has something, please let me know through a PM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2008)

You`re right Buddy, my apologies on my part.


----------



## gigem (Jun 30, 2008)

This is not my opinion, I hunted with the dogs in FL.But you hunt with what you want. Dogos mouth hogs bad!


----------



## gigem (Jun 30, 2008)

They r talking about akitas, A 52 pd. pit put it on one years ago!They unloaded the dog off a horse trailor. The fight lasted 27 mins.


----------



## gigem (Jul 2, 2008)

Buddy lee , i no a guy in fl. that might have some, if he does i will PM you.


----------



## JWilson (Jul 3, 2008)

Alot of the dogos have hearing problems that is in the breed. You might want to think about that. Give me a good AM Bulldog or a pit any day. But that is just me


----------



## izzyhuntin (Jul 4, 2008)

the japanese have bad dog called a tosa. a friend of mine has one it"s not a joke on a hog either. it"s the only dog he uses for a catch dog. has brout down some 400 plus pounds with ease.you can look it up by JAPANESE TOSA DOG


----------

